# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  My adventures in DIY Cosmetic recipes

## Calypso Jones

Make your own Bare minerals...start with the Mineral veil.  VERY easy.

http://theresakistel.com/diy-mineral-veil-face-powder/

Save yourself 20 to 30 bucks.

*THE RECIPE*:  In an old powder container, shake together one tablespoon cornstarch and 1/2 teaspoon baby powder. You can add a sprinkle of powder foundation or cocoa powder for color, but this is optional. Congratulations, you just saved yourself $20.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-27-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

There's this little exercise you can do to open up your eyes...I mean make them look more open, brows high...take your fingers (three middle ones) and place them under your brow line,  hold your fingers there and then try to bring your brows down as if you are trying to frown. USE your fingers to hold your brow still because you do not want those wrinkles from squinting okay...it's like resistance exercise, get the idea?

You can do it a couple to three times.  Now look at your brows and eyes.  Aren't they more perky?

----------


## Calypso Jones

wuhl...AREN"T THEY??!!

----------


## Calypso Jones

this wasn't homemade  but I might look into it.   I gave my hair an oil treatment earlier today.   I FEEL SOOOOOO GOOOOD.    I mean my hair does.   SO SOFT, shiny, SUPER.

----------


## syrenn

> this wasn't homemade  but I might look into it.   I gave my hair an oil treatment earlier today.   I FEEL SOOOOOO GOOOOD.    I mean my hair does.   SO SOFT, shiny, SUPER.



shea oil or coconut oil work GREAT!!!!

----------


## syrenn

i actually found this when i was looking for a pic in another thread...

DIY antibacterial moisturizing foaming hand soap



http://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/...hand-wash.html

----------

Calypso Jones (08-23-2015)

----------


## syrenn



----------

GreenEyedLady (08-27-2016)

----------


## Jen

Ooooh!  Super thread here.
More.
Please.
Oh, and coconut oil = good for just about everything.

----------


## Calypso Jones

thanks for this:*Make Your Own Moisturizing Antibacterial Foaming Hand Wash*

_What you’ll need:_

1 empty foaming soap container (I repurposed one from the grocery store, but you can order “fancy” ones online…like THIS ONE on Amazon.)2 tablespoons unscented castile soap (I used Dr. Bronner’s)1 – 2 teaspoons fractionated coconut oil (I used about 4 pumps from my Spark Natural bottle of FCO)10 – 15 drops essential oils of choice (I used 5 drops Melaleuca and 10 drops Wild Orange) 
_Directions:_
1. Pour castile soap and fractionated coconut oil into bottle.
 2. Add essential oils.
 3. Fill the rest of the way with water, leaving room for the foaming pump.
 4. Screw on the pump top and shake gently.
To use: Pump desired amount into hands and wash with warm water.


for those that don't know...fractionated coconut oil is coconut oil that is liquid at room temp.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-27-2016),Sheldonna (09-04-2015)

----------


## syrenn

> Ooooh!  Super thread here.
> More.
> Please.
> Oh, and coconut oil = good for just about everything.



lol.... ive done a thread like this on several sites. All things girly...

Boop asked me to stat it at PH.....omg, the hags had zero understanding of ....anything girly. 

this is a girly thread!!!!  woohoo!

----------

Jen (08-23-2015)

----------


## syrenn

Ever made sugar scrub for your lips? My oh my do your lips love this stuff.....   

mix a tablespoon of either white sugar or brown sugar with a few drops of a preferred oil into a loose paste. I like coconut, apricot or shea oil...but regular olive oil works great too. You may also use a Vitamin E capsule of oil to boost it up and a drop of vanilla for flavor. 

Rub it all over your lips...... and you have sugar scrub. Make little pots and give it out to all of your girlfriends...they will love you. 

it works great on your hands too!!!!! woohoo...

----------

Calypso Jones (09-04-2015),HoneyBee (09-04-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I'll be doing that.  I have a product I buy....bag that.  I"ll make it from now on.

----------

syrenn (09-04-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I was talking to an older lady with lovely skin.  I asked her what her secret was.   She said,'exfoliate, exfoliate, exfoliate'.   I believe her.

----------


## syrenn

> I was talking to an older lady with lovely skin.  I asked her what her secret was.   She said,'exfoliate, exfoliate, exfoliate'.   I believe her.


ill add something to that.... SPF, SPF,SPF

----------


## syrenn

> I'll be doing that.  I have a product I buy....bag that.  I"ll make it from now on.


let me know how you like it.  :Smile:

----------


## Calypso Jones

I will.

----------


## syrenn

> I will.



go slow adding in the oil. Drop by drop is best. 

I ALWAYS add in to much oil and have to add in more sugar to compensate.....  Which is why i know it works great on your hands. oohhh... and feet too.  :Smile:

----------


## HoneyBee

Is this strictly limited to DIY? Or just beauty products in general?

----------


## Sheldonna

> lol.... ive done a thread like this on several sites. All things girly...
> 
> Boop asked me to stat it at PH.....omg, *the hags had zero understanding of ....anything girly.* 
> 
> this is a girly thread!!!!  woohoo!


Gee...I wonder why?  LOLOLOL!!!

----------


## syrenn

> Gee...I wonder why?  LOLOLOL!!!


go read it...its rather telling about their personal lives.  OMG... LMAO!

----------


## Sheldonna

> go read it...its rather telling about their personal lives.  OMG... LMAO!


I would but.....

I just had lunch.  (lol)

----------

syrenn (09-04-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

So I came by this product called Baa-th Soap.  It's goat milk soap and it is wrapped in wool from sheep.  I love the stuff.  It feels good on the skin, It softens because the wool is an exfoliator.   It is sort of a natural wool color and it has a 'picture' of a sheep on the front. It's in the wool.   

I started researching it because I couldn't find the product.    The procedure is called felting soap.      You buy Wool roving..you can get this at hobbylobby.  There's a tutorial on it on youtube.  It's so very very simple.  Good for your own skin, great for one of a kind gifts for friends.






Lots of different tutorials and lots of videos on how to put designs on the soap.  REALLY..just so easy you won't believe it.  The hardest thing was finding the wool roving.

----------

Dana (08-28-2016),syrenn (08-28-2016)

----------

